# huron fishable??



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi all...just wondering about the shelf ice, height, and ice flow of the huron....gonna be making the trip down from ontario to visit some friends and wanted to fish this weekend. i see the gauge at ann arbor dropped some but u cant always go by that thing as i have found out over the past couple years.

thanks for the help.....

stew


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I drive over the river in Belleville, which is the first dam upstream from Flatrock - where most people fish, and the water is coming down nicely today. But I cross it probably only a few 100 yards down from the dam, so it may be more iced up lower down. You are coming to visit friends, so just bring your stuff. What is the worst that can happen? - you find it icy and don't cast your line!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The river was frozen as far as I could see up from lake erie. Further west towards flat rock. labo park was pretty open. Further more west by the 75 over pass, shelf ice went half way across the river. Continuing on, up by wesburn golf course it looked pretty much open. Flat Rock, open.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

I was just wondering where is Labo park if somebody could message me where it is it would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## shotgun sads (Jan 28, 2008)

Labo park is located east off of 75 between fort st and jefferson.


----------



## shotgun sads (Jan 28, 2008)

]labo park is located off of exit 26 go east on south huron it is between old fort and jefferson.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

its like a 1/4 mile east of fort st. on south huron river rd...if you hit jefferson u've gone way to far.

stew


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I might be heading out tomarrow and try some steelhead fishing maybe the rain will make them move a bit.


----------

